# Which colour for refurb wheels



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi guys not sure I this the right section!

My wheels have been long overdue for a refurb and I thought I'd have a change of colour whilst I was there. Here is a picture of the current wheels which I do like but fancy a change. Has anyone got any pics or advice on what look nice with these wheels? I was thinking maybe anthracite...








Cheers


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

what's the exact colour of your car...its a bit difficult to tell from the pic whether it's silver of a light metallic blue


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

silver over black


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

traplin said:


> what's the exact colour of your car...its a bit difficult to tell from the pic whether it's silver of a light metallic blue


Not sure of exact colour but it's a silvery grey. Cheers


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

oh and my car is dark grey btw.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> oh and my car is dark grey btw.


Any chance of a pic with the car so I can see the contrast? Cheers


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

what about like a hyper silver would really pop against the colour of the car

think anthracite is kind of to similar to your car


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Gloss black!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

I like gloss black but just not sure. Ive tried to find some pics of my colour car with that colour/wheel combo but am struggling.


----------



## Andy1983 (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=269427


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Check out a colour called Aeromax. It is very popular on Audi/VW forums that have the exact same weels as you have. I think it is the best colour for these wheels.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

id go for anthracite.
post pics when done.:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Would I assume your going to Lepsons? considering your location
When you go in there (if you havent already) they've got masses of wheels up on the wall all in different colours. Make your mind up there and then... I did


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> Would I assume your going to Lepsons? considering your location
> When you go in there (if you havent already) they've got masses of wheels up on the wall all in different colours. Make your mind up there and then... I did


No my brothers mate is doing mates rates otherwise it would have been lepsons:thumb:


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

sounds like a good bargain, personally id go for the hi-power silver, standard finish, the black over silver on the volvo on here and the areomax shade all look similar to oem, different but subtle and something like that would suit the rims and style of car.

I don't like black wheels on most cars, suit IMO "mad" sports cars (TVR's, excige etc) in bright colors, and I think black and anthracite is getting a "chav" reputation.

main thing is really to go for something that you like, and can live with everyday and see what kinds of finish and quality that guy doing the job can do, might be getting it done for a low price but if you don't like the finish it will bother you.


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

jebus said:


> sounds like a good bargain, personally id go for the hi-power silver, standard finish, the black over silver on the volvo on here and the areomax shade all look similar to oem, different but subtle and something like that would suit the rims and style of car.
> 
> I don't like black wheels on most cars, suit IMO "mad" sports cars (TVR's, excige etc) in bright colors, and I think black and anthracite is getting a "chav" reputation.
> 
> main thing is really to go for something that you like, and can live with everyday and see what kinds of finish and quality that guy doing the job can do, might be getting it done for a low price but if you don't like the finish it will bother you.


Yeah very true I think I might just do a copy refurb as I do like the ones I have, just thought a change might be nice. He did a nice two tone sort of colour on my brothers car (very similar to the Volvo ones) but I also think a brightish silver looks nice and smart on my car


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I really do agree sir, i'm not a audi fan but the car is a classy looking motor, and standard shade or bright silver with lots of added sparkle such as, hi power silver would set the car off nicely, and if its a very cheap job then, maybe go for the kinda two-tone idea, then if it bugs you get them done again in silver.


----------



## Old-scool- m3 (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd recommend going for a graphite colour, I dont think that black wheels suit many cars.

I recently had my wheels changed from silver to graphite, 
My car is sparkling graphite which looks a bit darker than your Audi, but may give you some idea of the look.

Heres a before and after pics.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

How about shadow chrome ?


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions guys. think I might just have to try and find somewhere where I can view some wheels in the flesh. Feel cheeky though considering I wouldn't be getting it done from wherever I went to look...


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Shadow chrome ( e39 m5 ) or B.M.W Sparkling Graphite. Gloss black would work as well.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

audi avus silver works well on wheels.. very shiny and metallic..

which is what your wheels would have been from the factory iirc, I'm sure that design were all avus silver.

hard to tell from your photo but car could also be avus silver.


----------



## mjn (May 16, 2011)

Just don't get white, like i did, unless you like washing alloys every week


----------



## N4vi (Aug 22, 2011)

I think gloss black will look great but give you a 'drug dealer' image ;-)
I've tried a BMW colour recently - A22. It's a darkish grey metallic with a hint of mauve/purple. Really sets the car off and without the gangster appeal.

But then again regular silver looks great and maintains the factory look of the car. Depends what look you're after.


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a shadow on mine. They are black/chrome with a hint of gunmetal. My car is slightly darker grey than urs


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

devoted said:


> I have a shadow on mine. They are black/chrome with a hint of gunmetal. My car is slightly darker grey than urs


Close up pic looks mint!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Anthracite has been done to death in my opinion.

I'd say have a look at the very light grey with high gloss lacquer as found on the porsche 911 RS 4.0, google image is your friend:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep them OEM, it's a Audi after all, there paint finish on the wheels are spotless and match very well :thumb:

If you wanted a change, go for a more of a hyper silver look, will match the car perfectly :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

OEM for me, as per above perhaps a slighty different shade?


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Personally I dislike different colour wheels. I would say OEM silver or a brighter shade of silver (If that makes sense)


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> Keep them OEM, it's a Audi after all, there paint finish on the wheels are spotless and match very well :thumb:
> 
> If you wanted a change, go for a more of a hyper silver look, will match the car perfectly :thumb:


Yeah I've now narrowed it down to hyper silver or oem:thumb:


----------



## KingShine (Jun 3, 2011)

Really like how dark that is, not too dark but perfect! The metallic flake is great too!


----------

